# hymer shower waste



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

cracked plastic cap under shower waste causing leake under tray
GEOMAR


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Do you mean on the 'U' bend ? . . I'd try a plumber merchant or even B&Q


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

GEOMAR said:


> cracked plastic cap under shower waste causing leake under tray
> GEOMAR


so? :?:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not sure why you posted this in France touring, Geomar? And should it be a reply to another post, eg this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-127186-0-days0-orderasc-.html

??


----------

